# Miele washer door won't open



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

I have Miele washer that I bought from someone two years ago. The model is W 3033. 

These are really good machines which is why I bought this washer (I also bought a Miele dryer that stacks above the washer. It's a T 8003).

Today, I finally got the washer and dryer hooked up. It's a long story (I had other priorities).

Unfortunately, the washer turns on but the door does not open. I called their tech support and they pointed out that there's a small door-like thing at the bottom left of the washer. They told me to open it. They then told me that there was a yellow tab inside. They told me to pull on it. This is supposed to open the door manually, if the door button on the top of the washer does not work. Unfortunately, I tried pulling the tab but the door would not open. They then told me that I will have to call an authorized Miele technician in my area. They gave me two names. I plan to call one of them soon.

I'm just hoping that it's not a major problem since the whole idea of buying the washer used was to save some money. 

Has anyone ever had this problem with a Miele? Just curious. Below is a photo of my washing machine.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Just managed to open the washer door!

I was lying in bed, still thinking why the door wouldn't open. Then I got up, turned it on, then pressed the door button, while pushing the door in and out gently.

Then I started hearing a clicking sound. From the source of the sound, I could tell that the latch (or whatever it's called) is on the left side of the door. So then I continued to hold the door button down while pulling the door outward. I would hear one click and the door would open slightly but still lock in place. Then when I pressed inward I would hear another click and the door would become tightly shut.

Anyway, I then decided to simply pull the door outward without pushing it back inside. Without much force at all it pried open.

Now I don't want to close the door shut until I try to figure out whether it's something that I can fix myself. Does it need some lube? I don't know.

I'll now go to sleep and deal with this later on today or Monday.


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Without closing the door all the way......check the fitting alignment. Does the door rub on anything during the closing process?


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

DanS26,

The door is not rubbing against anything.

By the way, I used a screw driver to press the latch. I was trying to make it think that I was the door. I got the latch to lock with the screw driver. I then pressed the door button. Guess what? The latch opened or unlocked! 

Now I wonder if I actually locked the door and I press the door button whether the door will actually open on its own. I'm afraid to try because I don't want the door getting stuck again. Maybe I'lll call Miele's tech support tomorrow so that I can know what to actually do.

Below are photos of the door locking mechanisms.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I often wonder what the original owners do with the operator's manual paper work being outdoor toilets have been obsolete for about a century and certainly not code for at least 50 years.:biggrin2:


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Since you now know the latch operation is working.....now check the latch alignment. Does the metal latch enter the latch assembly exactly in the center? Does it rub to either side or top to bottom?


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Next check the rubber gasket around the tub. Since you said it sat for two years without being used, the rubber gasket could have hardened. Try lubricating the gasket so that the door seats easier and does not exert too much pressure on the latch.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

DanS26,

I just checked. The latch alignment seems fine.

But I have a question. You suggested that I lubricate the gasket. What should I lubricate it with?


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

stripedbass said:


> DanS26,
> 
> I just checked. The latch alignment seems fine.
> 
> But I have a question. You suggested that I lubricate the gasket. What should I lubricate it with?


Liquid soap.


----------



## stripedbass (May 2, 2014)

Your regular dishwashing soap?


----------



## DanS26 (Oct 25, 2012)

stripedbass said:


> Your regular dishwashing soap?



Any liquid soap is fine....but liquid laundry detergent would be best. Just don't use anything that would stain clothing like oil or grease, Vaseline, etc.

If this works and after a few loads, the gasket will soften with the heat and water. So you only need to lubricate the first few times to break in the gasket to original specs.


----------



## mhill8304 (Jan 27, 2017)

We had an issue with one of these at work... I believe the washer needs to be plugged in to release the lock, if that helps. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

